# FJ Cruiser '07... snow plow



## Jice028

Hey all,
I was just wondering on which snow plow company makes one for the 07 Toyota FJ Cruiser?

Or if there are any reccomendations on plows to look at.

I do not plan to do any heavy commercial plowing, just for my home and maybe a couple of residential driveways or lots.

Thanks,


----------



## Fordistough

I doubt anyone yet, baybe you can fab something up.


----------



## pjaln

there might be a light homesteader type plow ,but the fisher that would go on the ealier or pre 2003 tacomas is not able to go on the new tacos or fjcruiser the front end cant take it the plow must be wider there fore heavier and the wider it is the more snow builds up ,i wish they would again build a new vehicle that a commercial style mini plow like the 6,8" ld by fisher would go on...paul


----------



## the_experience

Give it a year. The aftermarket was ready for the FJ Cruiser in terms of lift kits and such before it was even released, but this is because it is based on the Landcruiser Prado chassis which is pretty darn foreign. I'm also not sure that Toyota had plowing in mind with the "offroad" package on the FJ-Cruiser, the manual transmission, etc but I'm sure someone will make it work. Let the manufacturers know you're looking.


----------



## Zack1978

Have ya driven an FJ Cruiser yet? You do realize that it has a TERRIBLE blind spot! It would be horrible to plow with IMHO.

Zack


----------

